# What are you drinking tonight? 8-17-07



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll have a few Gin & Tonics. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve 18 

got a bottle for my birthday.. 

closed a huge deal today, figured a great cigars with a great single malt..


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve 18
> 
> got a bottle for my birthday..
> 
> closed a huge deal today, figured a great cigars with a great single malt..


I love that scotch, what time should I show up? :r


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Crown and Coke and some Grand Mariner. :al :dr :ss


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tequila sunrise~


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Schlitz!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Tecate!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

had a couple budlight's earlier. Nothin fancy, but will probably end up with a few more later this evening, with another Padron probably.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Rogue XS Imperial India Pale Ale at a whopping 9.5% ABV. Just plain old hoppy goodness.

scottie


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Elmer T Lee Bourbon. 10 yrs old. Smmoooooth.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Probably just a few Bud Lights. I'm going to a dive to meet a few friends so nothing fancy tonight.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Woodford Reserve and water on the rocks.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Campari Soda


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Patron Reposado


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

volfan said:


> Rogue XS Imperial India Pale Ale at a whopping 9.5% ABV. Just plain old hoppy goodness.
> 
> scottie


moving on to some Don Julio Anejo tequila (compliments of Kenny).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Zaya!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Goose Island Summertime beer!!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Water:dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Water:dr


Try mixing it with ice. That's my favorite combination. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Perrier water with lime.

Plus some good cigars with Moglman,Scott....:tu


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Zaya!!!


Is that Zaya the rum or is there something else called Zaya??

-=C


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

A Caucasian, like, man...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I love that scotch, what time should I show up? :r


Brother your welcome anytime, got plenty of CC and plenty of drinks..



chacmol73 said:


> Is that Zaya the rum or is there something else called Zaya??
> 
> -=C


Yes as in Rum, gooooooood rum. :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Started off with New Belgium Brewery 1554, just switched to some Tito's vodka.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Man I got 6:40 am Im thinking coffee or some tea now.. hahaha

ah what the hell its the weekend, Ill have a another single malt hahaha


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Started off with New Belgium Brewery 1554, just switched to some Tito's vodka.












Tito's Vodka????


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> Yes as in Rum, gooooooood rum. :al


Just checking, And I do agree that it is a great rum! I rank it in my top two or three. I just polished off my last bottle two weeks ago and have yet to pick up another one. I'll see if I go ahead and do that this weekend.

-=C


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

here there expencive like 65€ a bottle.. that is $88.47 a bottle..


----------



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

A couple of ice cubes, with some Knob Creek over them to smooth out the taste. :tu


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> here there expencive like 65€ a bottle.. that is $88.47 a bottle..


Wow, I can pick up a bottle for about $30.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

coffee


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chacmol73 said:


> Is that Zaya the rum or is there something else called Zaya??
> 
> -=C


Rum. :dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

chacmol73 said:


> Wow, I can pick up a bottle for about $30.


OH YA well I can go into any B&M and buy cuban cigars, so there... :tg

J/K

I know the markup here in europe is bad.. we have tax on booze then another 19% sales tax on top of that.. it can kill ya.. :hn


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Been a rough freakin' day. Got up before 5AM, worked my azz off until 5:40PM. Mentally & physically exhausted. Came home & made myself an industrial-size Sexy Coffee. 2 parts brandy, 2 parts strong Colombian coffee, 1 part Kahlua. Spritz of whipped cream. Poured in the biggest mug I have. Accompanied with a LFD Double Ligero Chisel. 
Now THAT'S what I call a pick-me-up!!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Root beer.
:tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweetwater 420 was my drink last night.


----------

